# Donation Thread for Win A Betta Raffle #2!



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

*It's time again - Let's have a community "Win A Betta" Raffle!*
_This raffle is not created by, sponsored by or hosted by Bettafish.com / TropicalFishKeeping.com. In participating in this contest, you do so at your own discretion, removing any liability to Bettafish.com and TropicalFishKeeping.com and its affiliates._


Here's what's changed:
*This raffle contest is funded by *donation only.* Last time I was able to pay for everything myself, but this time around I'm not in the financial position to do so. Below, I've created a donation button which will direct you to MY paypal account. There is no minimum or maximum to the donations. *You are by no means required to donate in order to enter the contest.* But, if everyone pitches in even a little, we can kick off the start even sooner. Your donations are secure, and will be used for the raffle contest only. *Donating to the raffle does NOT increase your odds of winning. 

**The limit to the price of the prize fish is *$30.* This limit includes the typical $5 buy-it-now fee, since we are not allowing auction bids.

*The cap for the donations is going to be *$80.00 (USD). *This donation cap includes:

*- $30 Price of Fish*
_(The BUY IT NOW cost of the fish on Aquabid)

_*- $5 Breeder Fee*
_(What the breeder charges to send the fish to the airport)

_*- $45 Express Shipping Fee*
_(What the transshipper charges to send the fish to your door.)_

Any money left over in the donation pool after the raffle is completed will be added to the pool for the next raffle. Depending on how long it takes to refill the donation pool, this raffle may become a regular event.

**Donations sent to my paypal account for this raffle may not be refunded or withdrawn. *

Below is a link to the current donation pool status, tracking how far away the contest is from reaching $80.00 USD. It will be updated regularly in this thread.

http://www.bettaraffle.yolasite.com


Once we reach the goal of $80, I will open the window of entry, give you all a deadline and we will have the raffle. 

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to PM me.​


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I'm sorry if it's right in front of my face but I don't see where I can donate? I clicked on the link that shows where we are at but I didn't see how to get your paypal account for this.

Maybe it's not compatible with Mac or Firefox? The donate button just refreshes the page for me.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

*points*

... xD


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Oh thanks! I was starting to think I am too tired and should go to sleep!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Wonderful!! Thank you so much for doing this. cant wait for the raffle to begin!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Can i enter being in Canada?


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Hmm, this is what I keep getting:



_*"Sorry — your last action could not be completed*


If you were making a purchase or sending money, we recommend that you check both your PayPal account and your email for a transaction confirmation after 30 minutes._ _
If you came to this page from another website, please return to that site (don't use your browser's Back button) and restart your activity.
If you came from PayPal's website, click the PayPal logo in the upper-left corner to return to our home page and restart your activity. You might have to log in again."
_ 

I tried it last week and now again. Even when I log in. I wonder if it's just a glitch on my end or anyone else having trouble donating?
-----Edit: I have no trouble buying tons of other things using Paypal


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

mursey said:


> Hmm, this is what I keep getting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same thing. I PM'd Kaden for her paypal email address to see if I can just send via that. I think PayPal may have some glitches though on their system (I've been trying to send for almost a month now using the button on the other thread and still nothing).


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

hey everybody, Lets not let this die out. I know how it is. you figure you will never win so why donate. but, hey. someone has to win, why not you. Its like the lottery, a dollar and a dream (though you do not have to donate to participate). If you do play the lottery, consider putting a dollar toward this. if you buy yourself a nice cup of coffee every day, why not put that amount toward the contest. no one has to put in a lot. if everyone who would like to win put in a dollar, there would probably be enough money to hold a couple contests!!


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

mursey said:


> Hmm, this is what I keep getting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same message.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

As am I..


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

How strange. When I donated last month there were no problems. Does KadenJames have any ideas why???


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will agree on the "won't win so why bother donate"... Why would you donate to anything, if you "never get anything back"? ;-)

anyways, what a great idea, I will definitely pitch in when I can!!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

for some reason It will not let me donate Q_Q


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

May have to pm Kaden for the paypal email


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

That might get things going again


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

i sure hope so. it's such a great idea. Kaden paid for the last one, it's only fair we all chip in on this one, and all the rest to come.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I will agree on the "won't win so why bother donate"... Why would you donate to anything, if you "never get anything back"? ;-)
> 
> anyways, what a great idea, I will definitely pitch in when I can!!





i got the message too


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

I haven't heard from Kaden yet when I PM'd her a month or so ago... don't know if she is busy with school or lost internet connection, etc.. Anyways, without her this project is stalled since the donation buttons are linked directly to her account.

I definitely want to donate and get this party rolling again. =)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am giving this a well deserved bump I think it is a great idea!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't have a PayPal account so I can't donate any money sorry. 
However,I would love to win!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wouldn't everyone lol I don't have pay pal either!


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

did anyone ever get the error thing figured out? I am still getting that message everyone else got.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

I know Kaden had some stuff going on that kept her away from the site. She may have disabled/removed the donation ability until she has free time so people don't donate and then expect her to start something right away. In any regards, I'd wait until she says something or creates a new thread. I'm sure another AB fish contest will pop up soon one way or another!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Let's hope!


----------

